# الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة



## mina1 (20 مارس 2007)

*الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة


للدكتور/عادل حليم




لماذا الاختلاف بين الرجل و المرأة ؟؟

خلق الله الإنسان متمايزا إلي جنسين : الرجل و المرأة , و لم يشأ أن يخلق البشر رجالا فقط أو نساء فقط أو أن يخلقهم بلا جنس كالملائكة 

خلق الله الرجل و المرأة بإمكانيات متميزة , فلكل منهما علامات جسمانية و نفسية متميزة عن الآخر . 

و الله في حكمته العالية جعل صفات كل منهما تختلف حتي يكمل كل منهما الآخر . فالصفة الواحدة تجدها في الرجل بنمط , و تجدها في المرأة بنمط آخر , و لكنهما معا يتكاملان و يعطيان طعما خاصا للحياة .

أبعاد الرجولة :

الرجولة روح و أخلاق و أسلوب و سلوك 

فمن صفات الرجولة : 

الشهامة : بمعني الاستعداد للبذل و التضحية . من أجل أداء الواجب نحو الآخرين .

الشجاعة : بمعني القدرة علي مواجهة الصعاب , و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس .

الجدية : و تعني الوضوح و عدم الالتواء . و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس .

الأبوة : تساعد الصفات السابقة الأب ... و تؤهله علي مواجهة المستقبل و تحمل مسئوليات الحياة الزوجية .

أبعاد الأنوثة :

الـرقــــة : الرقة و اللطف في التعامل مع الآخرين .

العاطفية : و هي صفة في الفتاة تؤهلها فيما بعد لأن تكون أما حنونة .

الجــمــال : و تعني بالدرجة الأولي هدوء الطبع و جمال الصفات . فالأنوثة إمكانية في داخل المرأة تشع جمالا خارجيا . يتجلي في حضور المرأة و ذكائها , و أسلوب تفكيرها ......

الأمــومــــة : و هي صفة أساسية .....توجد في الطفلة التي تتعامل بحنان مع عروستها , و الفتاة وهي ترعي أطفالا أصغر منها سنا , و الزوجة التي تربي أطفالها .

” كيف نعيش الرجولة و الأنوثة مسيحيا؟؟؟؟؟

حـــــافــظ عـلـي رجـــــولـــتـــــــــك

الرجولة بذرة صغيرة أوجدها الله , و غرسها لتنمو . و جعلك أنت وكيلا عليها لترعاها و تهتم بها ....و لكن كيف تنمو الرجولة ؟؟؟

ليست الرجولـــة ..أن يتفاخر الشاب بقواه العضلية , أو بالقدرة علي إثارة إعجاب الفتيات أو بمغامراته العاطفية , سواء كانت حقيقية أو وهمية ..

إنـــمـــــا

الرجولة الحقيقية أن يحترم الشاب الفتاة و يقدرها , و ينظر إليها كشخص له أهميته و قيمته الثمينة .

و ليست الرجولـــــة ...أن يكون الشاب خشن الطباع , فظ الأخلاق , ميالا للاعتداء علي حرية الآخرين , و فرض رأيه عليهم بالقوة ..

.إنمــــــــا

الرجل ينبغي مع الجدية والحزم أن يكون وديعا متفاهما لطيفا في معاملته مع الآخرين .

و ليست الرجولـــــة أن يكون الشاب محبا للسيطرة ,أنانيا , يريد أن يسخر الآخرين بالقوة من أجل خدمة أغراضه الخاصة ...

إنمـــــــا

الرجولة الحقيقية هي البذل و التضحية من أجل الآخرين .

و ليست الرجولة ...أن يطارد الشاب الفتاة في الطريق , محاولا أن يحصل منها علي موعد لقاء . أو ينظر إليها بافتراس كأنها شئ يريد أن يحصل عليه و يمتلكه .أو أن يتلفظ عليها مع رفقائه بكلمات جارحة و يخدش حياءها بعبارات غير لائقة ......

إنمــــــا

الرجولة أن ينظر الشاب إلي الفتاة كانسان له كيانه و شخصيته , فيري في حضورها قيمة فريدة مميزة , و يري فيها الأمومة كامنة ....و الأمومة شئ يقدره الجميع فما من أحد ينسي الأم أو حبها و فضلها العجيبين .



و مهما كانت الفتاة لا تحترم أنوثتها , فلا ينبغي للشاب أن ينجرف مع تيار يهين فيه رجولته .. إنما عليه أن يحفظ رجولته قوية نظيفة بكامل حيويتها و نشاطها , من أجل شريكة حياته المستقبلية , حتى يكون الزواج هو أحد المجالات الطبيعية , التي تتجه إليها الرجولة .فنجد فيها قيمتها الحقيقية 



و ليست الرجولة أن يلجأ الشاب إلي تقليد نجوم الكرة أو السينما في إطلاق شاربه أو لحيته أو التدخين ...

فالرجولة ليست مظاهر خارجية إنمـــــا هي قيمة إنسانية سامية .

لقد منحك الله نعمة أن تكون رجلا تتمتع بالقوة و الجدية و الجرأة و الشجاعة ومساعدة الآخرين .

هذا بالإضافة إلي أن الله يجهزك لكي تتحمل مسئولية الأبوة في المستقبل من خلال تكوين أسرة .و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف يمنحها لك الرب في الوقت المناسب ....

حــــافظــــي علــي أنوثـــتـك

سوف تصبحين في المستقبل الزوجة المحبة و الأم الحنون حيث تقدمين لزوجك و أطفالك من وقتك و جهدك , فتشعرين بالسعادة الغامرة رغم التعب و السهر ....فقد خلقك الله امرأة و المرأة سعادتها في أ ن تعطي و تقدم و تسعد من حولها ..

فهيئ نفسك لهذه المسئولية الرائعة , حافظي علي قلبك و مشاعرك طاهرة نقية ..... 

فليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة رقيقة إلي درجة التدليل 

إنمـــــــا

الأنوثة الحقيقية ...كما أن فيها الرقة فهي تحتاج أيضا معها إلي الجدية و الالتزام.

و ليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة قادرة علي جذب أنظار الآخرين بطريقة الكلام و الحركات أو بأسلوب اختيارها لملابسها .

فالأنوثة الحقيقية هي الأناقة باحترام, و الاحتشام و البساطة و اللياقة .

و الأنوثة الحقيقية :

هي أن تحترم الفتاة نفسها و تصون كرامة جسدها , و تفكر بحكمة وواقعية فلا تنجرف مع تيار العاطفة الطائشة , و لا تنخدع بكلام شاب غير جاد , باحث عن متعة وقتية , غير محترم لكرامتها و إنسانيتها ....تتعامل مع الجميع بمحبة و حكمة دون تخصيص .

إن عاطفتك نعمة وهبها الله لك فحافظي عليها نقية . حتى تقدميها لمن يحبك بإخلاص . و يريد أن يرتبط بك بالمحبة الزوجية المسيحية. 

و جسدك نعمة جعلك الله وكيلا عليه فحافظي عليه .

و لا تستخدميه في لفت الأنظار لبعض الشباب المستهتر . بل بالعكس يمكنك أن تعلميه درسا في النقاء والقداسة بأسلوبك الأخلاقي في التعامل مع الآخرين, بمشيتك الهادئة , و بملابسك الأنيقة الرقيقة التي تحفظ جسدك .و دون أن تسببي أيضا عثرة لبعض الشباب الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا في القداسة و النقاء المسيحي .

لقد منح الله كل فتاة أن تكون شابة ناضجة تتميز بالرقة و الوداعة و الذوق الرفيع و العاطفة المتدفقة و الحنان و الاهتمام بالآخرين ..

إن الله يجهزك لكي تكوني زوجة و أما في المستقبل . و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف تعرفين قيمتها حينما تتزوجين . و تصبحين أما تسعدين زوجك و أطفالك*


----------



## Bino (21 مارس 2007)

حلو أوى يا مينا
اكتشفت ان انا راجل
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mina1 (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا بينو
والف مبروك على الرجولة
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## artamisss (22 مارس 2007)

حلو  قووووووووووى الموضوع يا مينا  بجد برافو عليك  شد حيلك كده بقى معانا وهاتلنا موضوعات جاده ومفيده   وجايبه الخلاصه من الاخر  من غير لت وعجن 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mina1 (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا artamisss
وان شاء الله اجبلكم مواضيع حلوة بمساعدتكم


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2007)

بجد موضوع جميل جداا​


----------



## sparrow (22 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا يا mina1  اشكرك عليه وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

الموووووووضوووووووووووع جااااااااااااااااامد اوووووووووووووووى


----------



## mina1 (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردودكم الجميلة


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2007)

للدكتور/عادل حليم



لماذا الاختلاف بين الرجل و المرأة ؟؟

خلق الله الإنسان متمايزا إلي جنسين : الرجل و المرأة , و لم يشأ أن يخلق البشر رجالا فقط أو نساء فقط أو أن يخلقهم بلا جنس كالملائكة 

خلق الله الرجل و المرأة بإمكانيات متميزة , فلكل منهما علامات جسمانية و نفسية متميزة عن الآخر . 

و الله في حكمته العالية جعل صفات كل منهما تختلف حتي يكمل كل منهما الآخر . فالصفة الواحدة تجدها في الرجل بنمط , و تجدها في المرأة بنمط آخر , و لكنهما معا يتكاملان و يعطيان طعما خاصا للحياة .

أبعاد الرجولة :

الرجولة روح و أخلاق و أسلوب و سلوك 

فمن صفات الرجولة : 

الشهامة : بمعني الاستعداد للبذل و التضحية . من أجل أداء الواجب نحو الآخرين .

الشجاعة : بمعني القدرة علي مواجهة الصعاب , و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس .

الجدية : و تعني الوضوح و عدم الالتواء . و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس .

الأبوة : تساعد الصفات السابقة الأب ... و تؤهله علي مواجهة المستقبل و تحمل مسئوليات الحياة الزوجية .

أبعاد الأنوثة :

الـرقــــة : الرقة و اللطف في التعامل مع الآخرين .

العاطفية : و هي صفة في الفتاة تؤهلها فيما بعد لأن تكون أما حنونة .

الجــمــال : و تعني بالدرجة الأولي هدوء الطبع و جمال الصفات . فالأنوثة إمكانية في داخل المرأة تشع جمالا خارجيا . يتجلي في حضور المرأة و ذكائها , و أسلوب تفكيرها ......

الأمــومــــة : و هي صفة أساسية .....توجد في الطفلة التي تتعامل بحنان مع عروستها , و الفتاة وهي ترعي أطفالا أصغر منها سنا , و الزوجة التي تربي أطفالها .

” كيف نعيش الرجولة و الأنوثة مسيحيا؟؟؟؟؟

حـــــافــظ عـلـي رجـــــولـــتـــــــــك

الرجولة بذرة صغيرة أوجدها الله , و غرسها لتنمو . و جعلك أنت وكيلا عليها لترعاها و تهتم بها ....و لكن كيف تنمو الرجولة ؟؟؟

ليست الرجولـــة ..أن يتفاخر الشاب بقواه العضلية , أو بالقدرة علي إثارة إعجاب الفتيات أو بمغامراته العاطفية , سواء كانت حقيقية أو وهمية ..

إنـــمـــــا

الرجولة الحقيقية أن يحترم الشاب الفتاة و يقدرها , و ينظر إليها كشخص له أهميته و قيمته الثمينة .

و ليست الرجولـــــة ...أن يكون الشاب خشن الطباع , فظ الأخلاق , ميالا للاعتداء علي حرية الآخرين , و فرض رأيه عليهم بالقوة ..

.إنمــــــــا

الرجل ينبغي مع الجدية والحزم أن يكون وديعا متفاهما لطيفا في معاملته مع الآخرين .

و ليست الرجولـــــة أن يكون الشاب محبا للسيطرة ,أنانيا , يريد أن يسخر الآخرين بالقوة من أجل خدمة أغراضه الخاصة ...

إنمـــــــا

الرجولة الحقيقية هي البذل و التضحية من أجل الآخرين .

و ليست الرجولة ...أن يطارد الشاب الفتاة في الطريق , محاولا أن يحصل منها علي موعد لقاء . أو ينظر إليها بافتراس كأنها شئ يريد أن يحصل عليه و يمتلكه .أو أن يتلفظ عليها مع رفقائه بكلمات جارحة و يخدش حياءها بعبارات غير لائقة ......

إنمــــــا

الرجولة أن ينظر الشاب إلي الفتاة كانسان له كيانه و شخصيته , فيري في حضورها قيمة فريدة مميزة , و يري فيها الأمومة كامنة ....و الأمومة شئ يقدره الجميع فما من أحد ينسي الأم أو حبها و فضلها العجيبين .



و مهما كانت الفتاة لا تحترم أنوثتها , فلا ينبغي للشاب أن ينجرف مع تيار يهين فيه رجولته .. إنما عليه أن يحفظ رجولته قوية نظيفة بكامل حيويتها و نشاطها , من أجل شريكة حياته المستقبلية , حتى يكون الزواج هو أحد المجالات الطبيعية , التي تتجه إليها الرجولة .فنجد فيها قيمتها الحقيقية 



و ليست الرجولة أن يلجأ الشاب إلي تقليد نجوم الكرة أو السينما في إطلاق شاربه أو لحيته أو التدخين ...

فالرجولة ليست مظاهر خارجية إنمـــــا هي قيمة إنسانية سامية .

لقد منحك الله نعمة أن تكون رجلا تتمتع بالقوة و الجدية و الجرأة و الشجاعة ومساعدة الآخرين .

هذا بالإضافة إلي أن الله يجهزك لكي تتحمل مسئولية الأبوة في المستقبل من خلال تكوين أسرة .و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف يمنحها لك الرب في الوقت المناسب ....

حــــافظــــي علــي أنوثـــتـك

سوف تصبحين في المستقبل الزوجة المحبة و الأم الحنون حيث تقدمين لزوجك و أطفالك من وقتك و جهدك , فتشعرين بالسعادة الغامرة رغم التعب و السهر ....فقد خلقك الله امرأة و المرأة سعادتها في أ ن تعطي و تقدم و تسعد من حولها ..

فهيئ نفسك لهذه المسئولية الرائعة , حافظي علي قلبك و مشاعرك طاهرة نقية ..... 

فليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة رقيقة إلي درجة التدليل 

إنمـــــــا

الأنوثة الحقيقية ...كما أن فيها الرقة فهي تحتاج أيضا معها إلي الجدية و الالتزام.

و ليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة قادرة علي جذب أنظار الآخرين بطريقة الكلام و الحركات أو بأسلوب اختيارها لملابسها .

فالأنوثة الحقيقية هي الأناقة باحترام, و الاحتشام و البساطة و اللياقة .

و الأنوثة الحقيقية :

هي أن تحترم الفتاة نفسها و تصون كرامة جسدها , و تفكر بحكمة وواقعية فلا تنجرف مع تيار العاطفة الطائشة , و لا تنخدع بكلام شاب غير جاد , باحث عن متعة وقتية , غير محترم لكرامتها و إنسانيتها ....تتعامل مع الجميع بمحبة و حكمة دون تخصيص .

إن عاطفتك نعمة وهبها الله لك فحافظي عليها نقية . حتى تقدميها لمن يحبك بإخلاص . و يريد أن يرتبط بك بالمحبة الزوجية المسيحية. 

و جسدك نعمة جعلك الله وكيلا عليه فحافظي عليه .

و لا تستخدميه في لفت الأنظار لبعض الشباب المستهتر . بل بالعكس يمكنك أن تعلميه درسا في النقاء والقداسة بأسلوبك الأخلاقي في التعامل مع الآخرين, بمشيتك الهادئة , و بملابسك الأنيقة الرقيقة التي تحفظ جسدك .و دون أن تسببي أيضا عثرة لبعض الشباب الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا في القداسة و النقاء المسيحي .

لقد منح الله كل فتاة أن تكون شابة ناضجة تتميز بالرقة و الوداعة و الذوق الرفيع و العاطفة المتدفقة و الحنان و الاهتمام بالآخرين ..

إن الله يجهزك لكي تكوني زوجة و أما في المستقبل . و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف تعرفين قيمتها حينما تتزوجين . و تصبحين أما تسعدين زوجك و أطفالك​


----------



## فادية (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

موضوع جميل يا ميرنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



فادية قال:


> موضوع جميل يا ميرنا​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
 ايه خدمه يا سوستى العزيزه ملكيش اى تعليق اى المرار ده :bud:​


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

الـرقــــة : الرقة و اللطف في التعامل مع الآخرين .

العاطفية : و هي صفة في الفتاة تؤهلها فيما بعد لأن تكون أما حنونة .



و الأنوثة الحقيقية :

هي أن تحترم الفتاة نفسها و تصون كرامة جسدها , و تفكر بحكمة وواقعية فلا تنجرف مع تيار العاطفة الطائشة , و لا تنخدع بكلام شاب غير جاد , باحث عن متعة وقتية , غير محترم لكرامتها و إنسانيتها ....تتعامل مع الجميع بمحبة و حكمة دون تخصيص ​
موضوع جميل ومميز  بجد عجبني اووي
ننتظر مزيد من المواضيع القيمه والمميزه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



†السريانيه† قال:


> الـرقــــة : الرقة و اللطف في التعامل مع الآخرين .​
> 
> 
> العاطفية : و هي صفة في الفتاة تؤهلها فيما بعد لأن تكون أما حنونة .​
> ...


 
يا رورو منور الموضوع يارب دايما ​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

حــــافظــــي علــي أنوثـــتـك

سوف تصبحين في المستقبل الزوجة المحبة و الأم الحنون حيث تقدمين لزوجك و أطفالك من وقتك و جهدك , فتشعرين بالسعادة الغامرة رغم التعب و السهر ....فقد خلقك الله امرأة و المرأة سعادتها في أ ن تعطي و تقدم و تسعد من حولها ..

فهيئ نفسك لهذه المسئولية الرائعة , حافظي علي قلبك و مشاعرك طاهرة نقية ..... 

فليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة رقيقة إلي درجة التدليل 

بصراحه الموضوع كله جميل اوى

ميرسى ليكى يا ميرنا

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## أرزنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

سلام المسيح:
شكراً يا candy على الموضوع ( اجا بوقتو يوم السبت المقبل عندنا نفس الموضوع مع الشبيبة..)
شكرا لك


----------



## LOLA012 (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع يا قمر ​


----------



## ميرنا (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة - د/عادل حليم*

*لماذا الاختلاف بين الرجل و المرأة ؟؟
*خلق الله الإنسان متمايزا إلي جنسين : الرجل و المرأة , و لم يشأ أن يخلق البشر رجالا فقط أو نساء فقط أو أن يخلقهم بلا جنس كالملائكة 
خلق الله الرجل و المرأة بإمكانيات متميزة , فلكل منهما علامات جسمانية و نفسية متميزة عن الآخر  
و الله في حكمته العالية جعل صفات كل منهما تختلف حتي يكمل كل منهما الآخر . فالصفة الواحدة تجدها في الرجل بنمط , و تجدها في المرأة بنمط آخر , و لكنهما معا يتكاملان و يعطيان طعما خاصا للحياة 
*أبعاد الرجولة* 
الرجولة روح و أخلاق و أسلوب و سلوك 
*فمن صفات الرجولة* 
*الشهامة* : بمعني الاستعداد للبذل و التضحية . من أجل أداء الواجب نحو الآخرين 
*الشجاعة* : بمعني القدرة علي مواجهة الصعاب , و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس 
*الجدية* : و تعني الوضوح و عدم الالتواء . و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس 
*الأبوة* : تساعد الصفات السابقة الأب ... و تؤهله علي مواجهة المستقبل و تحمل مسئوليات الحياة الزوجية 
*أبعاد الأنوثة* 
*الـرقــــة* : الرقة و اللطف في التعامل مع الآخرين 
*العاطفية* : و هي صفة في الفتاة تؤهلها فيما بعد لأن تكون أما حنونة 
*الجــمــال* : و تعني بالدرجة الأولي هدوء الطبع و جمال الصفات . فالأنوثة إمكانية في داخل المرأة تشع جمالا خارجيا . يتجلي في حضور المرأة و ذكائها , و أسلوب تفكيرها 
*الأمــومــــة* : و هي صفة أساسية .....توجد في الطفلة التي تتعامل بحنان مع عروستها , و الفتاة وهي ترعي أطفالا أصغر منها سنا , و الزوجة التي تربي أطفالها 
*” كيف نعيش الرجولة و الأنوثة مسيحيا؟؟؟؟؟*
*حـــــافــظ عـلـي رجـــــولـــتـــــــــك*
الرجولة بذرة صغيرة أوجدها الله , و غرسها لتنمو . و جعلك أنت وكيلا عليها لترعاها و تهتم بها ....و لكن كيف تنمو الرجولة ؟؟؟
ليست الرجولـــة ..أن يتفاخر الشاب بقواه العضلية , أو بالقدرة علي إثارة إعجاب الفتيات أو بمغامراته العاطفية , سواء كانت حقيقية أو وهمية 
*إنـــمـــــا*
الرجولة الحقيقية أن يحترم الشاب الفتاة و يقدرها , و ينظر إليها كشخص له أهميته و قيمته الثمينة 
و ليست الرجولـــــة ...أن يكون الشاب خشن الطباع , فظ الأخلاق , ميالا للاعتداء علي حرية الآخرين , و فرض رأيه عليهم بالقوة 
.*إنمــــــــا*
الرجل ينبغي مع الجدية والحزم أن يكون وديعا متفاهما لطيفا في معاملته مع الآخرين 
و ليست الرجولـــــة أن يكون الشاب محبا للسيطرة ,أنانيا , يريد أن يسخر الآخرين بالقوة من أجل خدمة أغراضه الخاصة 
*إنمـــــــا*
*الرجولة الحقيقية هي البذل و التضحية من أجل الآخرين* 
و ليست الرجولة ...أن يطارد الشاب الفتاة في الطريق , محاولا أن يحصل منها علي موعد لقاء . أو ينظر إليها بافتراس كأنها شئ يريد أن يحصل عليه و يمتلكه .أو أن يتلفظ عليها مع رفقائه بكلمات جارحة و يخدش حياءها بعبارات غير لائقة 
*إنمــــــا*
الرجولة أن ينظر الشاب إلي الفتاة كانسان له كيانه و شخصيته , فيري في حضورها قيمة فريدة مميزة , و يري فيها الأمومة كامنة ....و الأمومة شئ يقدره الجميع فما من أحد ينسي الأم أو حبها و فضلها العجيبين 
و مهما كانت الفتاة لا تحترم أنوثتها , فلا ينبغي للشاب أن ينجرف مع تيار يهين فيه رجولته .. إنما عليه أن يحفظ رجولته قوية نظيفة بكامل حيويتها و نشاطها , من أجل شريكة حياته المستقبلية , حتى يكون الزواج هو أحد المجالات الطبيعية , التي تتجه إليها الرجولة .فنجد فيها قيمتها الحقيقية 

و ليست الرجولة أن يلجأ الشاب إلي تقليد نجوم الكرة أو السينما في إطلاق شاربه أو لحيته أو التدخين 
فالرجولة ليست مظاهر خارجية إنمـــــا هي قيمة إنسانية سامية 
لقد منحك الله نعمة أن تكون رجلا تتمتع بالقوة و الجدية و الجرأة و الشجاعة ومساعدة الآخرين 
هذا بالإضافة إلي أن الله يجهزك لكي تتحمل مسئولية الأبوة في المستقبل من خلال تكوين أسرة .و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف يمنحها لك الرب في الوقت المناسب 
*حــــافظــــي علــي أنوثـــتـك*
سوف تصبحين في المستقبل الزوجة المحبة و الأم الحنون حيث تقدمين لزوجك و أطفالك من وقتك و جهدك , فتشعرين بالسعادة الغامرة رغم التعب و السهر ....فقد خلقك الله امرأة و المرأة سعادتها في أ ن تعطي و تقدم و تسعد من حولها 
فهيئ نفسك لهذه المسئولية الرائعة , حافظي علي قلبك و مشاعرك طاهرة نقية  
فليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة رقيقة إلي درجة التدليل 
إنمـــــــا
الأنوثة الحقيقية ...كما أن فيها الرقة فهي تحتاج أيضا معها إلي الجدية و الالتزام
و ليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة قادرة علي جذب أنظار الآخرين بطريقة الكلام و الحركات أو بأسلوب اختيارها لملابسها 
فالأنوثة الحقيقية هي الأناقة باحترام, و الاحتشام و البساطة و اللياقة 
*و الأنوثة الحقيقية* 
هي أن تحترم الفتاة نفسها و تصون كرامة جسدها , و تفكر بحكمة وواقعية فلا تنجرف مع تيار العاطفة الطائشة , و لا تنخدع بكلام شاب غير جاد , باحث عن متعة وقتية , غير محترم لكرامتها و إنسانيتها ....تتعامل مع الجميع بمحبة و حكمة دون تخصيص 
إن عاطفتك نعمة وهبها الله لك فحافظي عليها نقية . حتى تقدميها لمن يحبك بإخلاص . و يريد أن يرتبط بك بالمحبة الزوجية المسيحية 
و جسدك نعمة جعلك الله وكيلا عليه فحافظي عليه 
و لا تستخدميه في لفت الأنظار لبعض الشباب المستهتر . بل بالعكس يمكنك أن تعلميه درسا في النقاء والقداسة بأسلوبك الأخلاقي في التعامل مع الآخرين, بمشيتك الهادئة , و بملابسك الأنيقة الرقيقة التي تحفظ جسدك .و دون أن تسببي أيضا عثرة لبعض الشباب الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا في القداسة و النقاء المسيحي 
لقد منح الله كل فتاة أن تكون شابة ناضجة تتميز بالرقة و الوداعة و الذوق الرفيع و العاطفة المتدفقة و الحنان و الاهتمام بالآخرين 
إن الله يجهزك لكي تكوني زوجة و أما في المستقبل . و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف تعرفين قيمتها حينما تتزوجين . و تصبحين أما تسعدين زوجك و أطفالك
​

​


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة - د/عادل حليم*

شكرا ميرنا
موضوع قيم واكثر من رائع
مودتى


----------



## mahy (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة - د/عادل حليم*

موضوع اكثر من رائع ميرنا ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجامد دة​


----------



## mrmr120 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة - د/عادل حليم*

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع 
بجد جميل اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة - د/عادل حليم*

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

:yahoo:​


----------



## sunny man (24 ديسمبر 2007)

الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة​ 

للدكتور/عادل حليم​ 



لماذا الاختلاف بين الرجل و المرأة ؟؟​ 

خلق الله الإنسان متمايزا إلي جنسين : الرجل و المرأة , و لم يشأ أن يخلق البشر رجالا فقط أو نساء فقط أو أن يخلقهم بلا جنس كالملائكة ​


خلق الله الرجل و المرأة بإمكانيات متميزة , فلكل منهما علامات جسمانية و نفسية متميزة عن الآخر . ​


و الله في حكمته العالية جعل صفات كل منهما تختلف حتي يكمل كل منهما الآخر . فالصفة الواحدة تجدها في الرجل بنمط , و تجدها في المرأة بنمط آخر , و لكنهما معا يتكاملان و يعطيان طعما خاصا للحياة .​


أبعاد الرجولة :​


الرجولة روح و أخلاق و أسلوب و سلوك ​


فمن صفات الرجولة : ​


الشهامة : بمعني الاستعداد للبذل و التضحية . من أجل أداء الواجب نحو الآخرين .​


الشجاعة : بمعني القدرة علي مواجهة الصعاب , و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس .​


الجدية : و تعني الوضوح و عدم الالتواء . و الإقدام علي العمل الصالح و الثقة بالنفس .​


الأبوة : تساعد الصفات السابقة الأب ... و تؤهله علي مواجهة المستقبل و تحمل مسئوليات الحياة الزوجية .​


أبعاد الأنوثة :​


الـرقــــة : الرقة و اللطف في التعامل مع الآخرين .​


العاطفية : و هي صفة في الفتاة تؤهلها فيما بعد لأن تكون أما حنونة .​


الجــمــال : و تعني بالدرجة الأولي هدوء الطبع و جمال الصفات . فالأنوثة إمكانية في داخل المرأة تشع جمالا خارجيا . يتجلي في حضور المرأة و ذكائها , و أسلوب تفكيرها ......​


الأمــومــــة : و هي صفة أساسية .....توجد في الطفلة التي تتعامل بحنان مع عروستها , و الفتاة وهي ترعي أطفالا أصغر منها سنا , و الزوجة التي تربي أطفالها .​


” كيف نعيش الرجولة و الأنوثة مسيحيا؟؟؟؟؟​


حـــــافــظ عـلـي رجـــــولـــتـــــــــك​


الرجولة بذرة صغيرة أوجدها الله , و غرسها لتنمو . و جعلك أنت وكيلا عليها لترعاها و تهتم بها ....و لكن كيف تنمو الرجولة ؟؟؟​


ليست الرجولـــة ..أن يتفاخر الشاب بقواه العضلية , أو بالقدرة علي إثارة إعجاب الفتيات أو بمغامراته العاطفية , سواء كانت حقيقية أو وهمية ..​


إنـــمـــــا​


الرجولة الحقيقية أن يحترم الشاب الفتاة و يقدرها , و ينظر إليها كشخص له أهميته و قيمته الثمينة .​


و ليست الرجولـــــة ...أن يكون الشاب خشن الطباع , فظ الأخلاق , ميالا للاعتداء علي حرية الآخرين , و فرض رأيه عليهم بالقوة ..​


.إنمــــــــا​


الرجل ينبغي مع الجدية والحزم أن يكون وديعا متفاهما لطيفا في معاملته مع الآخرين .​


و ليست الرجولـــــة أن يكون الشاب محبا للسيطرة ,أنانيا , يريد أن يسخر الآخرين بالقوة من أجل خدمة أغراضه الخاصة ...​


إنمـــــــا​


الرجولة الحقيقية هي البذل و التضحية من أجل الآخرين .​


و ليست الرجولة ...أن يطارد الشاب الفتاة في الطريق , محاولا أن يحصل منها علي موعد لقاء . أو ينظر إليها بافتراس كأنها شئ يريد أن يحصل عليه و يمتلكه .أو أن يتلفظ عليها مع رفقائه بكلمات جارحة و يخدش حياءها بعبارات غير لائقة ......​


إنمــــــا​


الرجولة أن ينظر الشاب إلي الفتاة كانسان له كيانه و شخصيته , فيري في حضورها قيمة فريدة مميزة , و يري فيها الأمومة كامنة ....و الأمومة شئ يقدره الجميع فما من أحد ينسي الأم أو حبها و فضلها العجيبين .​




و مهما كانت الفتاة لا تحترم أنوثتها , فلا ينبغي للشاب أن ينجرف مع تيار يهين فيه رجولته .. إنما عليه أن يحفظ رجولته قوية نظيفة بكامل حيويتها و نشاطها , من أجل شريكة حياته المستقبلية , حتى يكون الزواج هو أحد المجالات الطبيعية , التي تتجه إليها الرجولة .فنجد فيها قيمتها الحقيقية ​




و ليست الرجولة أن يلجأ الشاب إلي تقليد نجوم الكرة أو السينما في إطلاق شاربه أو لحيته أو التدخين ...​


فالرجولة ليست مظاهر خارجية إنمـــــا هي قيمة إنسانية سامية .​


لقد منحك الله نعمة أن تكون رجلا تتمتع بالقوة و الجدية و الجرأة و الشجاعة ومساعدة الآخرين .​


هذا بالإضافة إلي أن الله يجهزك لكي تتحمل مسئولية الأبوة في المستقبل من خلال تكوين أسرة .و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف يمنحها لك الرب في الوقت المناسب ....​


حــــافظــــي علــي أنوثـــتـك​


سوف تصبحين في المستقبل الزوجة المحبة و الأم الحنون حيث تقدمين لزوجك و أطفالك من وقتك و جهدك , فتشعرين بالسعادة الغامرة رغم التعب و السهر ....فقد خلقك الله امرأة و المرأة سعادتها في أ ن تعطي و تقدم و تسعد من حولها ..​


فهيئ نفسك لهذه المسئولية الرائعة , حافظي علي قلبك و مشاعرك طاهرة نقية ..... ​


فليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة رقيقة إلي درجة التدليل ​


إنمـــــــا​


الأنوثة الحقيقية ...كما أن فيها الرقة فهي تحتاج أيضا معها إلي الجدية و الالتزام.​


و ليست الأنوثة أن تكون الفتاة قادرة علي جذب أنظار الآخرين بطريقة الكلام و الحركات أو بأسلوب اختيارها لملابسها .​


فالأنوثة الحقيقية هي الأناقة باحترام, و الاحتشام و البساطة و اللياقة .​


و الأنوثة الحقيقية :​


هي أن تحترم الفتاة نفسها و تصون كرامة جسدها , و تفكر بحكمة وواقعية فلا تنجرف مع تيار العاطفة الطائشة , و لا تنخدع بكلام شاب غير جاد , باحث عن متعة وقتية , غير محترم لكرامتها و إنسانيتها ....تتعامل مع الجميع بمحبة و حكمة دون تخصيص .​


إن عاطفتك نعمة وهبها الله لك فحافظي عليها نقية . حتى تقدميها لمن يحبك بإخلاص . و يريد أن يرتبط بك بالمحبة الزوجية المسيحية. ​


و جسدك نعمة جعلك الله وكيلا عليه فحافظي عليه .​


و لا تستخدميه في لفت الأنظار لبعض الشباب المستهتر . بل بالعكس يمكنك أن تعلميه درسا في النقاء والقداسة بأسلوبك الأخلاقي في التعامل مع الآخرين, بمشيتك الهادئة , و بملابسك الأنيقة الرقيقة التي تحفظ جسدك .و دون أن تسببي أيضا عثرة لبعض الشباب الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا في القداسة و النقاء المسيحي .​


لقد منح الله كل فتاة أن تكون شابة ناضجة تتميز بالرقة و الوداعة و الذوق الرفيع و العاطفة المتدفقة و الحنان و الاهتمام بالآخرين ..​


إن الله يجهزك لكي تكوني زوجة و أما في المستقبل . و هذه نعمة عظيمة سوف تعرفين قيمتها حينما تتزوجين . و تصبحين أما تسعدين زوجك و أطفالك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

كلااااااااااام جمييييييييل و كلاااااااااااااام معقووووووووووول مقدرش أقووووووووول حاجة عنوووووووووووة​


----------



## candy shop (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

فعلا يا فراشه  كلام جميل اوى اوى 

بصراحه كل مواضيعه جميله

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## sunny man (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كلااااااااااام جمييييييييل و كلاااااااااااااام معقووووووووووول مقدرش أقووووووووول حاجة عنوووووووووووة​


شكرا على المجاملة الرقيقة


----------



## sunny man (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> فعلا يا فراشه كلام جميل اوى اوى​
> 
> بصراحه كل مواضيعه جميله​
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب​


وانت طيبة يا كاندى


----------



## محامي مسيحي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



كلامك جميا اوي اوي يا صني مان

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ومستنيين مواضيعك الجديده


----------



## assyrian girl (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

wowowo very nice topic
God bless you
and thx alot for ur nice topic


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

جميل جدا حلو كتير .. تسلم ايدك 

هل نتعتبر الكلام دا هو الحاله المثاليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

*موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*وكل سنه وأنت طيب sunny man*
*وسنه سعيد وعيد سعيد عليك *
*والمسيح معك ويبارك حياتك *​


----------



## sunny man (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



محامي اسكندراني قال:


> كلامك جميا اوي اوي يا صني مان
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ومستنيين مواضيعك الجديده


شكرا على هذه المجاملة الرقيقة


----------



## sunny man (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



assyrian girl قال:


> wowowo very nice topic
> God bless you
> and thx alot for ur nice topic


 
You are welcome


----------



## R_love_Y (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

الموضوع جيد ................. ولكن؟؟؟؟​
هل يوجد رجال تطبق هذا الكلام ؟
  وهل توجد نساء تطبق هذا الكلام ؟


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*

*حلو اوىىىىىىىىىىى يا سانى مان
ميرسى لتعبك يا جميل*

*كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## sunny man (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



سيزار قال:


> جميل جدا حلو كتير .. تسلم ايدك ​
> 
> 
> هل نتعتبر الكلام دا هو الحاله المثاليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
شكرا على مرورك اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجولـــــــــــــــة و الأنوثـــــــــــــــة*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *وكل سنه وأنت طيب sunny man*
> *وسنه سعيد وعيد سعيد عليك *
> ...


 
شكرا على التهنئة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

